

The Content Problem (and some RSS ideas) - tdoggette
http://doggette.posterous.com/the-content-problem-and-some-rss-ideas#

======
tdoggette
This is my first blog post. I'm just trying to get some ideas down, but I'd
appreciate any feedback.

